

The best knowledge source of exclusive designs - everious
https://www.everious.com

======
InternetGiant
Nice site.

You probably don't need the splash screen though. It a blocker to the user in
getting to the information contained within. I clicked the the "Browse
Knowledge" link first and spent a few minutes happily discovering information
about the history of industrial design. However when I went back and clicked
"Discover design" I thought I had landed on a poor pinterest clone for product
design.

Personally I think the Commentary on the items is your USP and it should be
front and center. Possibly allow users to filter between the imagery and the
posts within in the same view.

All of this aside I have bookmarked your site I like it a lot. Great work and
good luck.

~~~
everious
What do you think about a grid/list view switch in the listing page, by
clicking that, you can switch between grid and list view? Thanks.

~~~
InternetGiant
That sounds perfect. It is probably best to make the default view a list.
[http://blog.getprismatic.com/list-beats-grid-linear-feeds-
pe...](http://blog.getprismatic.com/list-beats-grid-linear-feeds-perform-two-
to-three-times-better-than-grids-2/)

~~~
everious
Great to know this! Thank you so much for your input!

------
everious
Could you please give us some feedback on our just launched website? We are a
small startup company.

Name: Everious / www.everious.com

Pitch: The best knowledge source of exclusive designs

More Details: At Everious, you can - Discover and upload designs that you
love. Share your knowledge with other design addicts. Make friends and enjoy
more fun of designs.

Looking for: Your feedback is very much appreciated.

